
The worst acquisition from the first dotcom boom – Blue Mountain Arts - sixQuarks
http://www.nytimes.com/1999/10/26/business/excite-home-to-acquire-bluemountain.html
======
jmiwhite
Further context:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2001/09/10/business/e-commerce-
report...](http://www.nytimes.com/2001/09/10/business/e-commerce-report-
possible-sale-blue-mountain-arts-could-lead-end-free-
online.html?pagewanted=all)

"American Greetings said Thursday that it has acquired Blue Mountain Arts, the
struggling online greeting division of Excite@Home, for $35 million in cash"

[http://www.cnet.com/news/american-greetings-buys-excite-
unit...](http://www.cnet.com/news/american-greetings-buys-excite-unit/)

~~~
sixQuarks
oh yeah, I forgot how it imploded so soon after the acquisition. I knew it
stuck out in my head as the worst acquisition for a reason other than the
price paid, especially the cash part - $350M in cash.

------
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit here. If you want
to comment on a story, the way to do so is by posting one to the thread; that
way you're on a level playing field with everyone else.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
sixQuarks
good point, thanks for the clarification

